# fuck yes.



## kaitlynf (Jun 25, 2012)

today was the day i looked in the mirror and seriously screamed "fuck you dp, fuck everything about you. you have NO control over me and you never will. i will beat you. NO MATTER WHAT. im happy, healthy and moving the fuck on. im done worrying about you, taking time out of my precious life to worry about you, and everything you bring with you. i am finally completely done."

i know this all sounds stupid, but i felt the BIGGESSSST weight lifted off my shoulders. im done giving a fuck. im one happy motha fucka. and no bull shit called dp is going to stop me from being that way. and i truly with all my heart mean that. bring it the hell on dp.
also decided if sometimes i feel like im in like this tv show or movie (idk if anyone else feels this..? lol) but anyways i decided well if I feel like im in a movie then im going to make myself one badass character. So thats what im going to do. lolol does that even make sense? i dont know, sounded better in my head. im done giving a shit and any thoughts towards this. im going to do what i want when i want to do it, and nothing is going to stop me from it.
this is MY life, not dp's.

man i feel awesome. seriously i feel like i could do a damn back flip of happiness or something? who the hell knows. 
excuse my language in this post, and also sorry this is so pointless. but seriously give it a try, serrrrrrrrrrrriously. tell it to screw off. i know its hard, but we need to take back our lives, control what is going on. and i know we can do it.

Lol im crazy today, sorry.


----------



## wellsiee (Jun 25, 2009)

you go girl.

i'm with you. I told my dp to go fuck itself along time ago, and its true, you do become a happier person.


----------



## kaitlynf (Jun 25, 2012)

wellsiee said:


> you go girl.
> 
> i'm with you. I told my dp to go fuck itself along time ago, and its true, you do become a happier person.


damn straight, i have no cares for it at all anymore.
and it feels awesome.


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

Positive attitude, I like that, keep on going!


----------



## wise (Mar 29, 2012)

I think it's not so much about telling dp to go fuck itself, it's more the people and circumstances that cause it that need to be addressed and then dp will fuck off on it's own.


----------



## FoXS (Nov 4, 2009)

great done! it's just a stupid feeling anyway.


----------

